# Disadvantages of partitioning/is this a viable setup?



## germs (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm getting 3 640 GB HDD's for my new system. I was planning on creating a bunch of partitions in order to control which data is stored closest to the outside/center of my drives.

I've never partitioned before, though. Are there any disadvantages, besides copying between partitions being like copying between different drives (speedwise)?

While I have this concept in mind, I'm not entirely sure how to go about doing it. Is it as simple as plugging in a drive, creating a 100GB partition in the windows setup screen, and then creating a 540 GB one? Will this ensure that the 100GB closest to the ouside of the platters is locked into that partition forever?

Thanks!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2008)

Are you putting them in raid ?, or just going to run them as single drives ?.

I partition mine and never noticed any difference either in a raid or single drive setup.

Why i partition them is so that i can install games\ apps to different parts so when a format is needed because OS is messed up or what ever reason you don't delete all the other stuff you might want to keep as some programs you can find that they don't need reinstalling and is all so good for backing up data of the partition that is about to be formated.


Just plug them in they are likely not to show at first. So if you went here

Control Panel \ Administrative Tools \ Computer Management left click it. Look on the left side you should see Disk Manament click that one. Hopefully you will see your hard drives there.

Some people like to do a quick format and then run chkdsk on each disk as it tends to be quicker.  I my self don't mind waiting so i just format the hard drive and NOT use the Quick format.  You will be able to select each partition size there too.

After thats done you might want to remove the other HDD and plug in your new HDD's in the fist SATA ports and plug in your older HDD in the 4th SATA ports.  Really  i \ we need more info on what your planing here.

EDIT:
Some system specs would help too.


----------



## richjordan255 (Jun 11, 2008)

i may be wrong and if i am some one please correct me but im not sure you can make sure data is towards outside of the drive can ya


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2008)

richjordan255 said:


> i may be wrong and if i am some one please correct me but im not sure you can make sure data is towards outside of the drive can ya



This program will http://www.disktrix.com/ in fact it will allow you to put stuff were ever you want it.  all though to move some OS files you might need dual boot.


----------



## richjordan255 (Jun 11, 2008)

i was wrong my apologies


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2008)

germs said:


> besides copying between partitions being like copying between different drives (speedwise)?



The same drive will be both reading and copying, this is far slower than moving to another disk.

Other than that, I hate partitions, you run out of space on disks while having a lot left on others and stuff like that. I prefer to just make folders.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> The same drive will be both reading and copying, this is far slower than moving to another disk.
> 
> Other than that, I hate partitions, you run out of space on disks while having a lot left on others and stuff like that. I prefer to just make folders.



you cant make it more simpler than what dan said.

The only reason i partition, is to make a seperate one for windows (usually 40GB or 60GB)
Why? that way, if i format/reinstall windows, i dont lose the entire (in your case) 640GB

yes that would be as simple as making the first partition in the windows setup.


----------



## germs (Jun 11, 2008)

My system specs: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=833498

Wouldn't a windows partition only need to be around 10gb for XP? Or do you know how much Vista takes (the best version, ultimate 64bit I think)?

More info for what I'm planning: Basically just a way to control what data is put what distance from the center of my platters, as that link promises, however I don't see a product like that listed there. This would mainly be to speed up games, and of course my OS itself, along with some other things.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2008)

germs said:


> My system specs: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=833498
> 
> Wouldn't a windows partition only need to be around 10gb for XP? Or do you know how much Vista takes (the best version, ultimate 64bit I think)?
> 
> More info for what I'm planning: Basically just a way to control what data is put what distance from the center of my platters, as that link promises, however I don't see a product like that listed there. This would mainly be to speed up games, and of course my OS itself, along with some other things.



10GB is too little, unless you move program files and the pagefile elsewhere.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2008)

germs said:


> My system specs: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=833498
> 
> Wouldn't a windows partition only need to be around 10gb for XP? Or do you know how much Vista takes (the best version, ultimate 64bit I think)?
> 
> More info for what I'm planning: Basically just a way to control what data is put what distance from the center of my platters, as that link promises, however I don't see a product like that listed there. This would mainly be to speed up games, and of course my OS itself, along with some other things.




DanTheBanjoman and Mussels have a good point considering you going have 3+ HDD's in your computer.  And as Mussels all so said a 40GB partion at least for windows.  Because if ya like me you be downloading stuff to the desktop before moving it else were.

And that link i posted will allow you to put files were you want them.

In your situation i would probably  use your old HDD for OS or even as a backup drive. and setup a raid 1 if thats a option. Or even Raid 5.



> Mirrored set without parity. Provides fault tolerance from disk errors and failure of all but one of the drives. Increased read performance occurs when using a multi-threaded operating system that supports split seeks, very small performance reduction when writing. Array continues to operate so long as at least one drive is functioning. SNIA definition. Using RAID 1 with a separate controller for each disk is sometimes called duplexing.



The link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks


----------



## germs (Jun 12, 2008)

You can actually change the location of the desktop and where all your programs install by default. So I'd likely do that.

But if I want, say, Crysis, or a group of files I'm going ot add to later, to be on the edge of my platter, wouldn't I need to defrag each time I add files? Can you move the physical locations of partitions with this program?

My old HDD will be a backup, but only for certain files. Raid 1 would limit my space to the amount of the smaller drive (250GB) and raid 5 requires three disks.

Assuming I install only the OS in the OS partition, how much space would I need, for example for the biggest version of Vista?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2008)

> But if I want, say, Crysis, or a group of files I'm going ot add to later, to be on the edge of my platter, wouldn't I need to defrag each time I add files? Can you move the physical locations of partitions with this program?



Yes,  really IF you would notice the difference is another thing. BUT it does save the heads from moving around so much.  And yes you can move the games to the part of the disk you want too.



> My old HDD will be a backup, but only for certain files. Raid 1 would limit my space to the amount of the smaller drive (250GB) and raid 5 requires three disks.



Your getting 3 HDD's meaning you would be able to do raid 5 if your motherboard supports it unless you have a raid card..



> Assuming I install only the OS in the OS partition, how much space would I need, for example for the biggest version of Vista?



I believe that Vista Ultimate is the largest coming in around 12.xGB after install from the original DVD. ( Could usevLite to make it smaller i got mine down to 8.xGB )

Just to be safe make it at least 40GB i feel happier with around 74GB as i do with mine.


----------



## germs (Jun 12, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Yes,  really IF you would notice the difference is another thing. BUT it does save the heads from moving around so much.  And yes you can move the games to the part of the disk you want too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. I'm going to stay away from Raid in general though.

So I pretty much have it figured out now. Just to be sure though, I can move the physical locations of entire partitions via the Disktrix software, right?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2008)

germs said:


> Awesome. I'm going to stay away from Raid in general though.
> 
> So I pretty much have it figured out now. Just to be sure though, I can move the physical locations of entire partitions via the Disktrix software, right?



You cannot move partitions but you can move the data on each partition to were you want it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2008)

as for the size partitionings, i'll use vista and my setup as an example.

The windows folder alone (vista ultimate x64 sp1), is 20.6GB. i think thats related to backups from the service pack install.
My page file is 1GB (locked manually)
My hibernate/sleep file is 4GB (4GB ram)
Office, firefox, and all my other apps (program files folders - NO GAMES) 10.2GB

all up, i'm using 35GB just for a gameless windows install. (the games are on another HDD)


----------



## germs (Jun 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> as for the size partitionings, i'll use vista and my setup as an example.
> 
> The windows folder alone (vista ultimate x64 sp1), is 20.6GB. i think thats related to backups from the service pack install.
> My page file is 1GB (locked manually)
> ...



I'll be installing everything to a different partition. Nothing will be on the windows partition except windows itself.



AsRock said:


> You cannot move partitions but you can move the data on each partition to were you want it.



So, what would you advise I do to get certain partitions to be located on the very edges of my platters? Say, if I want a 100GB partition to be the fastest on drive #2, do I just create that partition first?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> as for the size partitionings, i'll use vista and my setup as an example.
> 
> The windows folder alone (vista ultimate x64 sp1), is 20.6GB. i think thats related to backups from the service pack install.
> My page file is 1GB (locked manually)
> ...




umm why is yours around 7.xGB more space than mine  after all updates ?.. Office ? it actually take that kinda extra space ?.





germs said:


> I'll be installing everything to a different partition. Nothing will be on the windows partition except windows itself.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what would you advise I do to get certain partitions to be located on the very edges of my platters? Say, if I want a 100GB partition to be the fastest on drive #2, do I just create that partition first?



1st partition made is at start of disk i do believe and is fastest.  Here's some thing to get your head around and research if your that in to it lol..
Just for a example 640GB HDD would have 6 fast spots if there's 3 platters as you have a head on either side of each platter...  As i said before though i have never seen speed difference how ever it's done.  BUT the reasons i do it is convenience to me and faster defrags as you have to defrag less and not a full HDD.

Even if you divided the disk up in to 6 partitions ( Kinda Crazy ) do you need to partition it by formated size or actual disk size.


----------



## germs (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually, these disks only have two platters. I don't understand the question "do you need to partition it by formated size or actual disk size.". What do you mean?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 12, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=61856&highlight=partition


----------



## germs (Jun 12, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=61856&highlight=partition



Awesome. So I read that thread twice, slowly and carefully. But I have a few questions:

How do i enable /3GB? Would this be wise in a high end system, running xp 64 bit? (Or Vista 64 bit when the time comes)?

"then you can file off an open but inactive application completely"

This is done automatically by the OS, correct?

I'm thinking for my setup, without any HDD power saving options on, I'll run (primarily, I'll fill the gaps with media on other partitions):

Disk 1: OS

Disk 2: Games, temporary files (I will change the default location; I'm assuming I won't be using temporary files while gaming, from my understanding they are only from doing things such as downloading a video and opening it rather than saving it to disk, is this correct?), and my desktop, which I save to constantly (would it be wiser to put this on disk 3?)

Disk 3: Applications (such as firefox) and my 4GB paging file, with the 4GB paging file on its own outer partition.

I'm just trying to figure out how big the Temp file needs to be. Currently mine is just under a gig, but I am known to browse the net for 16 hours at a time.


----------



## germs (Jun 12, 2008)

Luckily, I don't pay the power bill, so I don't mind having 3 drives running 24/7 

Will the Disk Director let me choose the physical locations, or is it just for creation of the partitions? I don't know what you would need to "manage".

So from what you told me, I'm assuming that too many partitions (ie, because you didn't tell me to make a separate one for the paging file only) are a bad thing?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 12, 2008)

#1. Since you arent going to RAID, get 2x 1TB drives rather than 3x640MB. You will save space, power and there will be no loss of speed. Less power = less heat.

#2. With win x64 no need for /3GB

#3. OS will handle virtual memory automatically. Nothing for you to do.

#4. Use Acronis Disk Director for managing your partitions. There is a free trial. That's all you need. (You need version 9. Version 10 is too cripples on trial). Why dont you just try out the trial software and see how it works? But Acronis isn't payment me $ to support their software, so ask THEM any questions.

#5. Disk1: P1: OS, P2: Pagefile and temp files. P3. Applications. Disk2: P1: Games P2: DATA and Setup files. P2 is somewhat optional. You could stick that into P1. But if you do, then "lock down the size" so that it doesnt grow, shrink, and fragment. Just dont make things more complicated than they need to be. Additional partitions for the sake of additional partitions is going to give you lots of drive letter which you dont need and is unnecessary.


----------



## smig (Jun 12, 2008)

there are advantages and dissadvantages of partitioning (I do like to partition my HD)

advantages - easier to sort things. if you put all your importent data in a seperate partition it's easier to back it up. I suggest not to put the "my document" folder in there since it also contain a lot of garbage 

disadvantage - mostly as Dan said - you might run out of disk space in one partition while still having a lot of space on another one.

regardings speed you'll hardly notice any difference either way.

for windows partition I suggest at least 15-20gb for XP, if you keep the swap file on the same drive, and install all other aplications to other.


----------



## germs (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks. That is everything I need to know, besides how to ensure the physical placement of the partitions.


----------

